# $750 for new grill



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Okay, here is the deal.

$750 to spend on a new grill. 

I am trying to figure out the best bang for the buck. I did some brief research and found the egg style grills appealing but want some input from the group here. 

I love to cook with charcoal but would like to try smoking a brisket or turkey every now and then. I know there is likely not a do all type of grill but I would like something nice to cook on and have the ability to smoke meat every now and then. 

More often than not I am cooking fish on the grill. 


Any suggestions or input is appreciated. 


Thanks!!!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

A kamado will fit your style quite well. You can smoke, grill, or use as a wood fired oven. Try one, you will love it.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Will do. Any thoughts on the Primos one?


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Big Green Egg, will cook anything you want!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> A kamado will fit your style quite well. You can smoke, grill, or use as a wood fired oven. Try one, you will love it.


 This is better than the big green egg and on the hook can explain why...plus he sells them, can get you a great deal!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> This is better than the big green egg and on the hook can explain why...plus he sells them, can get you a great deal!


I would like to know why the kamoda is better.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

32redman said:


> I would like to know why the kamoda is better.


Higher quality ceramics for better durability and heat retention, lid has dual retaining lips so lid does not fall out of the bands as the ceramic and metal heat at different temperatures as well as stainless steel bands, hinge, and top cap/vent to mention a few of the improvements over the bge.

Kamado grills can be used as a wood fired oven, smoker, and traditional BBQ grill. Kamados hold heat evenly at consistent temps for long periods of time (12+ hours without adding more charcoal is not uncommon), you can cook for a period of time, then shut off the airflow and then use the left over charcoal on your next cook out.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> Higher quality ceramics for better durability and heat retention, lid has dual retaining lips so lid does not fall out of the bands as the ceramic and metal heat at different temperatures as well as stainless steel bands, hinge, and top cap/vent to mention a few of the improvements over the bge.
> 
> Kamado grills can be used as a wood fired oven, smoker, and traditional BBQ grill. Kamados hold heat evenly at consistent temps for long periods of time (12+ hours without adding more charcoal is not uncommon), you can cook for a period of time, then shut off the airflow and then use the left over charcoal on your next cook out.


You must be talking about my BGE! You haven't pointed out anything mine doesn't have or won't do! I'm happy with my Egg and wouldn't trade you period.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

bowmansdad said:


> You must be talking about my BGE! You haven't pointed out anything mine doesn't have or won't do! I'm happy with my Egg and wouldn't trade you period.


X2

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

bowmansdad said:


> You must be talking about my BGE! You haven't pointed out anything mine doesn't have or won't do! I'm happy with my Egg and wouldn't trade you period.





Zereaux said:


> X2
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Your right, that trade would never happen!!! :slimer: Glad you like your bge, but I don't care for that brand, color, and feel that their design is lacking.. I also prefer all stainless steel hardware. All the above aside, your bge kamado and my kamado cook almost the same. Mine is heavier and denser, and I sought it out because of the quality. There is a difference.

We can still be friends and share cooking techniques and photos. I won't hold your owning a bge against you .

I almost forgot to ask, do you like the black or red better?


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We can agree to disagree and I like the green one!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

bowmansdad said:


> We can agree to disagree and I like the green one!


Did you even look at the photos? I prefer the red!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I wouldnt mind a set up like that black one shown. Nice rig.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I prefer the Green Egg myself. I've never had a single problem with it and would buy one again without hesitation.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

flatscat1 said:


> I prefer the Green Egg myself. I've never had a single problem with it and would buy one again without hesitation.


I can understand personal preference. Curious why you prefer the bge? What are you comparing it to?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> I can understand personal preference. Curious why you prefer the bge? What are you comparing it to?


Just from personal experience with sales...some people have their favorites no matter what. It's the first thing they bought and they were happy with it so why change?

I do not think every one TRULY is brand loyal to the BGE, but it's what they are familiar with so they stick with it/love it.

I have the same frustrating issue in the accessories business for trucks.

I get these cowboys who had a ranch hand on their last truck and paw-paw had one on his bumper and so they want another one. Problem is , we stopped selling Ranch hand. Why? Good question!

We had 3 instances with 3 different customers where the welds had rusted and split on the ranch hand bumpers. All 3 cases Ranch hand would NOT send a replacement or even offer to repair the bumper for the customer (yes it was still under warranty). On the 3rd case my grandfather called Ranch hand and told them to come pick up any displays they had on our lot and we were never going to sell their product again.

The customers were looking at us, not RH. When WE could not repair/replace the bumper even under warranty, the customers were furious with US, and it put US in a horrible situation.

But try explaining all of that to every Ranch Hand fanboy that walks through the door. There is a better product on the market but Ranch Hand has a name for themselves (a ****** name in my opinion)

Same thing with the BGE...You have your fanboys (no problem with that not making fun of any one) and it is hard to change their minds, once you get them to try it though and teach the differences like you have been doing, I think you will change a few minds!!!!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I've heard of rh quality problems from others so I can understand what you had to deal with for the bumpers. Too bad some mfg's are so short sighted and focused so much on the dollars.

Thanks for the support. I expect everyone to make their own decisions based on what they think is right for them. Some people buy for brand recognition and others for quality, depending on the product, the quality & brand may be one in the same, or different all together.

I enjoy a spirited debate on real issues, not so much on generalizations. Like I said, most all kamados will cook similarly, but there are differences. I'm glad we have people buying different brands, that spurs competition, innovation and individuality. Anyone who reasonably and fairly looked at the choices available to them and made the decision that was right for their particular situation made the right choice as far as I'm concerned. It's not about the brand, its about what makes you happy. That is different for everyone, and I respect that.

If someone likes the bge better, then that is their problem...:slimer: I can find someone else who likes the primo or kamado joe better, and as long as they are happy with their grill, then good for them. Just remember they are all kamados, no matter the brand name. Green isn't my favorite color btw. , its not red or black either.... I do this because I like grilling and enjoy sharing with others. I hope everyone has fun and spends lots of quality family time around their BBQ.

Please share photos of your grills, food, and fun.



Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Just from personal experience with sales...some people have their favorites no matter what. It's the first thing they bought and they were happy with it so why change?
> 
> I do not think every one TRULY is brand loyal to the BGE, but it's what they are familiar with so they stick with it/love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> It's not about the brand, its about what makes you happy. That is different for everyone, and I respect that.


Well said!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a Primo and it is awesome. I have the XL oval. It has more useful space in my opinion and is made in the USA. To be honest, you cannot go wrong with either Big Green Egg, Primo or Kamado Joe. All are very good grills/smokers/pizza ovens/ paella cookers. 

Get the largest you can afford for sure. You might need to stretch your budget by a couple hundred though.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> I have a Primo and it is awesome. I have the XL oval. It has more useful space in my opinion and is made in the USA. To be honest, you cannot go wrong with either Big Green Egg, Primo or Kamado Joe. All are very good grills/smokers/pizza ovens/ paella cookers.
> 
> Get the largest you can afford for sure. You might need to stretch your budget by a couple hundred though.


Thanks! I don't mind spending the $ for a good grill. I am just trying to figure out what would best fit me. My biggest fear is getting a big green egg style grill and having it crack. I went to Bass Pro over the weekend and they had one on display and it was all kinds of cracked in there.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

BGE is the Bomb!

wc


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Love this thread--what is the cost difference of all three--

sounds to me like the basic deal is they all cook well-

to me service on what ever I purchase means a lot to me, that is why I do not buy very much for CHAIN type business I want some one I can call and talk too personally.

SAme thing for Chain food places--I would rather eat local or not at all--


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd say that the prices of the different brands range between 750 and 1250 depending on how they are packaged. Some brands allow you to purchase just the grill and other package it with stands/tables and accessories while others allow you to pick and choose. Find one you like and get to grillin'


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

How long does it take to start grilling a steak or chicken from the time I start preparing the grill?
I guess I'm asking to compare it to the speed and ease of starting a gas grill vs preparing one of these to cook.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

ktdtx said:


> How long does it take to start grilling a steak or chicken from the time I start preparing the grill?
> I guess I'm asking to compare it to the speed and ease of starting a gas grill vs preparing one of these to cook.


A gas grill is like a stove, turn it on and start cooking, a kamado requires getting a fire started, but is not as complex as a typical steel pit as the kamado has a natural chimney effect. Time to cook on a kamado and depends on if your grilling, smoking or searing. I can usually start between 8-12 minutes using a plug in electric starter, but figure 15 minutes until you get things figured out. If you use a chimney, you can start as soon as you dump the coals. Remember, that these things retain heat very well and you are using lump wood charcoal. Never use lighter fluid in a kamado as you will cause damage. Getting started is simple and really becomes a non issue once you've done it a few times. This applies to all kamado sytle grills.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is it true that you should never use charcoal lighter fluid in ANY ceramic cooker? That was my understanding. Which brand has the highest temperature rated gasket? From what I hear, it is possible to create a fire so hot it can ruin the gasket. I don't own a ceramic cooker, but they sound very versatile, from super hot for great steaks to long and slow for brisket.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> ..... *Never use lighter fluid in a kamado as you will cause damage*. Getting started is simple and really becomes a non issue once you've done it a few times. This applies to all kamado style grills.





Whitebassfisher said:


> Is it true that you should never use charcoal lighter fluid in ANY ceramic cooker? That was my understanding. Which brand has the highest temperature rated gasket? From what I hear, it is possible to create a fire so hot it can ruin the gasket. I don't own a ceramic cooker, but they sound very versatile, from super hot for great steaks to long and slow for brisket.


You are correct, never use lighter fluid in a kamado. I've never had a problem with gaskets, but there are several aftermarket gaskets sold for the various brands. The failures may have to do with the quality of the unit and how well it seals. The fire really should never be as high as the gasket is, so I'm not understanding how that would happen.

Yes, they are very versatile for many styles of cooking and make grilling simple as temperature control is so simple.


----------

